# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  "Nachtelijke" misselijkheid...

## Jlien

Beste mensen

Ik heb me zopas aangemeld op dit forum in de hoop dat ik hier het antwoord op mijn probleem zou vinden. Het zit zo...

Het is nu al 3 weken dat ik heel slecht slaap... ik word iedere nacht wakker en voel me dan heel erg misselijk... Het enige wat ik tot nog toe kon vinden op het internet is zwangerschap en dit kan al zeker het geval niet zijn.  :Wink:  Maar ik raak de moed een beetje kwijt want na 3 weken begin je dit serieus te voelen... Ik ben echt wel moe. 

Weet iemand wat eventueel de oorzaak hiervan zou kunnen zijn?

Alvast heel erg bedankt
Jolien

----------

